# JPW New all welded Stand UP Paddle Board completed



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

Please check out these two web sites if you are interested in our new All Welded SUP; the evolution of JPW SUP, talks about how the inflatable stand paddle board has evolved,  JPW stand up paddle board features , talks about why you should consider using one of our boards in the future. We currently are offering 12% off of the 1207.00 price for our Christmas special. We have a limited amount of drop stitch, but we do have different colors that you can choose from. We also have some of our demo boats still for sale. All with 8 or 9 years of warranty left. 
We continue to add interesting tidbits to our News letter if anyone is interested in reading it. "Jack's or Better- News from the Wild Cards at JPW" 
 Our product is made in the USA, paddle boards have a 5 year warranty, the rest of our inflatables have a 10 year warranty.


----------

